# [Umfrage] Akzeptanz von VR



## PommesmannXXL (14. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,


meine Schwester ist gerade in ihrer Master-Seminararbeit und benötigt dazu das Ergebnis einer Studie zum Thema "Konsumentenakzeptanz von Virtual Reality"


Wäre super, wenn ihr sie da mit ehrlichen Angaben unterstützen könntet  Dauert etwa 10 Minuten


Akzeptanz von Virtual Reality


Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## Grendizer (15. November 2017)

Bitte schön


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. November 2017)

Danke


----------



## LastManStanding (15. November 2017)

Gern geschen
Klicken is prima^^


----------



## 4B11T (15. November 2017)

Dito!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. November 2017)

Dankeschön


----------



## Caduzzz (16. November 2017)

Mitgemacht.

Interessanten+schönen Vornamen hat deine Schwester  

Grüße


----------



## Chinaquads (17. November 2017)

Erledigt. Teils komische Fragen.

Rick and morty !!!

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aveonik (24. November 2017)

Durchgeklickt,
Fragen/Antwort auswahl war seltsam, aber das ist glaub ich sowieso normal bei solchen umfragen gedöns ^^

Freundeskreis fragen sind so schwer zu beantworten wenn der entsprechende aus genau einer weiteren Person besteht x)


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. November 2017)

Erwachsenenunterhaltung ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------

